
Elon Musk aims to revolutionise battery technology - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-53067009
======
Kaibeezy
Batteries in the grid are the key to enabling renewables to accommodate
fluctuating demand -plus- it creates an endless market for used car batteries
once their storage capacity drops too far to efficiently drive around on top
of, recovering a substantial part of the cost, thereby reducing the TCO for
Tesla owners.

Big, smart long-game play that, for me, explains the stock price.

